# *Fake* Wii - The Legend of Zelda: TP (U)



## shaunj66 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Release NumberÂ*

FAKE



*Full NameÂ*

The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess



*RegionÂ*

USA/NTSC



*LanguagesÂ*

English



*Release GroupÂ*

Wii



*SizeÂ*

TBC



*Release Name*


The.Legend.Of.Zelda.Twilight.Princess.WiiCLONE-Wii



*View NFO
Â*


N/A














*Staff NotesÂ*
Nuked (reason: fake)


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 15, 2006)

No ****ing way.  These have to be fake.
Still, awesome if real.


----------



## JayceMJ (Nov 15, 2006)

That is hot. First game I'll purchase.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 15, 2006)

This is as big as Wii Sports? Although, it must fit on a GCN-Disc, so that might be correct anyway.


----------



## johnnywalker (Nov 15, 2006)

It is a great news. Gonna stay tuned...


----------



## ohoni (Nov 15, 2006)

Ok, so assuming for a second that these are real, is there even a theoretical method to get them to play on an actual Wii?I suppose they'll be good for testing purposes as such methods are developed, but for the time being it's a bit putting the cart before the horse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Of course, with any luck it'll just involve popping a DVD in, tapping the wiimote on the case three times and saying "Miyamoto" backwards, which would be great because I'd LOVE to be able to play Bleach and One Piece asap, and they won't likely be localized for years.


----------



## Crass (Nov 15, 2006)

OH great, this is out but FF3 isnt frakking out yet?


----------



## Ery (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh my god, this gotta be fake..


----------



## Foppzter (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, the games are on DVD discs after all, the big question is why Nintendo did´nt do more to prevent anybody from putting their Wii game in their DVD drive and using Alcohol 20% to take a copy from it...


----------



## andres133 (Nov 15, 2006)

It can't be possible... but if it is... good!


----------



## FranckKnight (Nov 15, 2006)

Nah, this is real pretty sure of it.

Its discs. No matter the system, if its on a disc, its quite easy to find a way to read and copy it.

Now the issue is, how are we supposed to test or play it yet. There's certainly no modchips out for a system that isn't even out! And no emulators. Nothing. And maybe there's a special way to write it to a disc so that the Wii will recognize it and we don't know that yet.

For now, this is mostly for collection purpose, until ways are found to crack the system and make them work.

Of course, to test a modchip/system/crack, you still need a copied game of some sort, so this is a necessary step.


----------



## lookout (Nov 15, 2006)

AAWWWWW!!  my EYEs my EYEs...


----------



## CacheSyntax (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Crass @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> OH great, this is out but FF3 isnt frakking out yet?



Have they released a news bulletin stating that FF3 is out yet?


----------



## kobewan (Nov 15, 2006)

omg omg omg11 som1 plz tel wher find wrkng emu plz!11 kthnx

Seriously though, how long do you think its going to be before posts like that start showing up?


----------



## Azadar (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't understand this, if there is no mod chip and there is no way to test the image is actually LEGIT and good WHY the hell release it. I mean damn I could make an image call it anything and say its HALO3 but you would have ZERO ways to prove its not legit since there is no way to test it.

I call BS on this and we shouldnt post ANYTHING that is not 100% proven it works.

PS Where the hell is FF3!


----------



## Harsky (Nov 15, 2006)

When I saw this on the front page, the first thing that came to mind is, "damn, I need to get a better pair of glasses cos I thought I saw Zelda: TP on the front page..... damn".


----------



## JesterDev (Nov 15, 2006)

In a sense I really hope these are not playable right off the bat. In fact I highly doubt it as I'm sure there is some security measures in place. I don't see the Wii going the way of the Dreamcast, but none the less it's a bit too early. In anycase I'm off to buy these games as planned.

Here's hoping for FF3 US sometime before I goto work! Need something to hold me over till the 19th.


----------



## notscenenough (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Azadar @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> I don't understand this, if there is no mod chip and there is no way to test the image is actually LEGIT and good WHY the hell release it. I mean damn I could make an image call it anything and say its HALO3 but you would have ZERO ways to prove its not legit since there is no way to test it.
> 
> I call BS on this and we shouldnt post ANYTHING that is not 100% proven it works.
> 
> PS Where the hell is FF3!



You are a goddamn retard.
There are indeed ways to prove that this is real, however there are ZERO ways to prove you're not retarded after posting this.


----------



## CacheSyntax (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Azadar @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> I don't understand this, if there is no mod chip and there is no way to test the image is actually LEGIT and good WHY the hell release it. I mean damn I could make an image call it anything and say its HALO3 but you would have ZERO ways to prove its not legit since there is no way to test it.
> 
> I call BS on this and we shouldnt post ANYTHING that is not 100% proven it works.
> 
> PS Where the hell is FF3!



Have they releaased a news brief regarding FF3?


----------



## crono999 (Nov 15, 2006)

If this was true why isn't The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess fof ngc being released???Seems fake to me.


----------



## norsken (Nov 15, 2006)

Made me surprised to see this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And agreed with Azadar - wtf is happening with FF3?

N~


----------



## tetsuya (Nov 15, 2006)

Okay how did this happen? Theres no encryption on the discs or what? How did the groups manage to make an image?
Stop whining about FF3 !!! This is about the wii and you guys are talking about ff3!!!


----------



## Ares_Real (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(crono999 @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> If this was true why isn't The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess fof ngc being released???Seems fake to me.


The NGC version comes out next month, but Nintendo already gave away Wii's with TP for Wii, so its possible then one of this reviewers dumped the game (same as the NSMB).


----------



## FranckKnight (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(crono999 @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> If this was true why isn't The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess fof ngc being released???Seems fake to me.



Quite simple. Look at the release dates. 

They made the Wii version of Zelda:TP so its ready for the launch.

The Gamecube version, despite being the one originally planned on, is due out next month.


----------



## AshsToAshs (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(tetsuya @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Okay how did this happen? Theres no encryption on the discs or what? How did the groups manage to make an image?
> Stop whining about FF3 !!! This is about the wii and you guys are talking about ff3!!!



The Wii is probably using the same type of encryption as the GC, in which case people would have no problems making backups of Wii games since they already know how.

Im wondering if a firmware hack will be all the Wii needs (just like the PSP), since the Wii seems very firmware based with this console.

-Ash-


----------



## Foppzter (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Azadar @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> I don't understand this, if there is no mod chip and there is no way to test the image is actually LEGIT and good WHY the hell release it. I mean damn I could make an image call it anything and say its HALO3 but you would have ZERO ways to prove its not legit since there is no way to test it.
> 
> I call BS on this and we shouldnt post ANYTHING that is not 100% proven it works.
> 
> PS Where the hell is FF3!



The first 360 images was impossible to prove if they were legit or not, but guess what, they were legit.
Zelda TP Wii IS out in the stores so it IS possible to buy the disc. Halo 3 is impossible to get your hand on now.
And since it is possible to play burned games on a 360, it would be easy to tell, unless a quick look in the ISO proved it false 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remember the first DS dumps?
There were no way to prove they were real dumps. Shortly after it was possible to play them.
Later it was proved that they were bad dumps.
And what do we know, maybe there is NO copy protection on the Wii, no way to prove until we have one in our hands.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 15, 2006)

holy crap


----------



## Azadar (Nov 15, 2006)

fOPPTZER THANKS, The rest of you can suck it you wanna be leet turds. I simply pointed out that untill it is PROVEN this site should not post it for all we know it does not work. There is no info staying how they verified this info.

I mean why not at least give some insight on how this was possible.


----------



## Azadar (Nov 15, 2006)

fOPPTZER THANKS, The rest of you can suck it you wanna be leet turds. I simply pointed out that untill it is PROVEN this site should not post it for all we know it does not work. There is no info staying how they verified this info.

I mean why not at least give some insight on how this was possible.

notscenenough you got alot of nerve calling people names with 4 posts like your a respected anyone on here. Once again children playing on the internet.

Waits for your mom or sister replies to prove how hardcore you are.


----------



## INTERNETS (Nov 15, 2006)

okay so this image boots just fine on my gamecube


----------



## Akotan (Nov 15, 2006)

Hmmm... Sweet! Now I just need an Wii to play! (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Akotan @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Hmmm... Sweet! Now I just need an Wii to play! (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And also a modchip, because Nintendo isn't that dumb.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 15, 2006)

Ha Ha Ha...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to get my hands on the Wii...

Come on Mod Chips...


----------



## Scorpin200 (Nov 15, 2006)

Ok why is this stuff on here already? mostly anything that is here is pirated, but this isn't even out yet let alone able to burn.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





P.S Someone most be really desperate to make an iso when there won't be any thing to play it on, and why would you these games are supposed to be worth the money.


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 15, 2006)

Someone got it working on a cube?  A wii game?  Explain.  Nao.


----------



## mrekli (Nov 15, 2006)

Why burn if you could SD load? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thinking it'd be cool to do that ala PSP.


----------



## Harsky (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(mrekli @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Why burn if you could SD load?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless it's a 4gb ISO.....


----------



## GeneralLeoFF (Nov 15, 2006)

It's kinda odd to see numbered releases done with one of the disc based systems but it is long over due. It's kinda annoying they did not bother doing it this way for the PSP releases and as a result they are already a huge mess.


----------



## lagman (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE(mrekli @ Nov 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Why burn if you could SD load?
> ...


----------



## Shinji (Nov 15, 2006)

I just picked up TP and a VC controller from Wal-Mart just now...didnt expect to see them there truthfully, I was just going to get some soda.... o.o


----------



## Darkforce (Nov 15, 2006)

Are these releases really for real? Correct me if I'm wrong but to my knowledge a PC cannot read GC discs; they had to be backed up via the GC. So I doubt someone could just stick a Wii disc in a PC drive and make a copy.

Anywho if this is all for real I'm glad to see the Wii scene coming along so quickly. Now the odds are that I'll have to buy a European console and I'll be damned if I have to put up with NOE's crappy release schedule... heck Excite Trucks isn't even coming out this year! >8U


----------



## bryehn (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Are these releases really for real? Correct me if I'm wrong but to my knowledge a PC cannot read GC discs; they had to be backed up via the GC. So I doubt someone could just stick a Wii disc in a PC drive and make a copy.



...that's how I make PS2 backups


----------



## Harsky (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Are these releases really for real? Correct me if I'm wrong but to my knowledge a PC cannot read GC discs; they had to be backed up via the GC. So I doubt someone could just stick a Wii disc in a PC drive and make a copy.
> 
> Anywho if this is all for real I'm glad to see the Wii scene coming along so quickly. Now the odds are that I'll have to buy a European console and I'll be damned if I have to put up with NOE's crappy release schedule... heck Excite Trucks isn't even coming out this year! >8U


It was the same with the Xbox, GC, and even the DC. The way you back them up to a PC is that you put the disc into the console, find a way to connect the console to PC and run a dumping program. Hey presto, an ISO image on your PC. This begs the question of how did someone dump it?


----------



## lagman (Nov 16, 2006)

*You gotta do what? I gotta believe!*





Let´s suposse this is real, it is good or bad for the Wii?

I say good...look @ the DS


----------



## Hellios (Nov 16, 2006)

People, stop being so pesimistic.

A perfectly working modchip for Wii will probably come out in less than 3 months, that's just enough time for some more games to be released.

afaik: Gamecube isos were needed to be burned with an ordinary dvd writer, the problem was in finding those mini DVD-Rs, not the mthy that Gamecube discs spin backward or something like that.

Also, Wii is built on the same architecture as Gamecubes, only a bit faster and with more memory. So the guys who did the Gamecube chip will probably be the first ones to make a working Wii chip. And like i said, it won't take more than 3 months.


I will, just for the fun of it, download this iso, maybe burn it, explore it with Apache2 or something...

:wii:

the above emoticon should work already


----------



## kudaku (Nov 16, 2006)

yupp i got this working my gamecube as well
it's pretty cool


----------



## Dark.Shingo (Nov 16, 2006)

Probably worth the download for collecting purposes...


----------



## Darkforce (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> This begs the question of how did someone dump it?




That's the point I was trying to make... I just find it hard to believe someone's made iso's of wii games as a) the machine isn't out to the general public yet and those who do have one have only had one since the weekend and b) we havn't even seen any pictures/videos of the inside the machine or anything to suggest people had been making progress trying to hack it. Therefore I'm led to believe some guy popped the disc into his PC opened up alcohol or whatever and backed the games up...? Come on guys, it's very unlikely Nintendo would be that lax regarding their security/protection.
If the releases are real then all well and good but call me a little skeptical for the time being at least.

=)


----------



## INTERNETS (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(kudaku @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> yupp i got this working my gamecube as well
> it's pretty cool



how do you get out of the first town?


----------



## Costello (Nov 16, 2006)

Actually there's more than just ISO dumps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> WiiCLONE.Tools.READ.NFO-Wii
> Wii.Copy.Protection.Information.READ.NFO.INTERNAL-Wii


----------



## Hellios (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> Therefore I'm led to believe some guy popped the disc into his PC opened up alcohol or whatever and backed the games up...? Come on guys, it's very unlikely Nintendo would be that lax regarding their security/protection.
> If the releases are real then all well and good but call me a little skeptical for the time being at least.
> 
> =)


Look at Nintendo's anti-piracy for NDS they are that lax about it. And then look at Playstation 2, it works just like you described.

I really don't see a problem.


----------



## corbs132 (Nov 16, 2006)

i applaud the people who release this. good job mates. has anybody who has a wii (yes, im sure there is at least one person here) tried this? obviously, there is copy protection etc. but what is the error? if its don't pirate kthx, we are kinda in a fix.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Nov 16, 2006)

If this system gets any type of boot device it will be thru the sd port of course, and what would be easier or faster to get to actually work properly? Besides unless anyone just happens to have a 4gig sd card laying around it wouldn't be worth the effort, because why would you want to put out a few hundred dollars just for an iso....you'd basically be buying it twice over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S this must be a real pirates den since noone is even talking about buying the actual game, but i know i will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## opcode32 (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> Actually there's more than just ISO dumps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



imho this is all prespam, unless someone can give some proof. e.g. nfos, filename/sizes, contents etc


----------



## kudaku (Nov 16, 2006)

to get past the first town make sure you talk to the kid infront of the gate and tell him yes
then you'll see an awsome cut scene


----------



## dualscreenman (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Actually there's more than just ISO dumps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it against the rules to ask where I can download these NFO's? Or would that be asking for an ISO. (Which is against the rules)

If so, if someone has those NFO's I'd appreciate if I could get them.


----------



## lolsjoel (Nov 16, 2006)

Neooooohhh!  I won't pirate the Wii.  I mustn't!


----------



## fldash- (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm not seeing the NFO's on any site that I visit or the releases...  I'm simply curious.


----------



## sixb0nes (Nov 16, 2006)

Yep, got it working on the GC after some trickery.


----------



## imgod22222 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hmm.. i have a question. This may sound noob, but why would modchips be required if:
A) You're using the same media that it's supposed to work with
B) You're using the same file system it's supposed to work with
C) You're using a copy of a game that get's past Wii's protection.
--- Or does this mean that your Wii is unprotected? xD (double meaning)

And question 2

How did you get a Wii rom to work on GC? I know that there are modchips, but isn't the whole interface different? Or is it like both interfaces are on there, just one is disabled the other enabled, and a simple code change can fix?


----------



## GamerzInc (Nov 16, 2006)

Those saying they got it to work on the GC are just pulling your pinky toes.


----------



## blackeromegalon (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Nov 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(mrekli @ Nov 15 2006 said:
> ...



External mass storage via USB


----------



## science (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(blackeromegalon @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Nov 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Harsky @ Nov 15 2006 said:
> ...



Not confirmed.

Lol.


----------



## blackeromegalon (Nov 16, 2006)

Didn't Iwata himself say that you could connect any mass storage device via USB and the Wii would recognize it?
I might be mistaken, but I could swear I read that.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(blackeromegalon @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Nov 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Harsky @ Nov 15 2006 said:
> ...



Oh yeah, now that's practical. Buy a $130 SD card so you can play a copy of a $50 game. LOL

And blackeromegalon: Not all. Otherwise the Wii would be compatible with Sony cards like the Memory Stick Pro Duo.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Nov 16, 2006)

It was confirmed. You can use any pc storage device to keep files and such but they are only usable on Wii. Similar to iPod files.


----------



## daps83777 (Nov 16, 2006)

that 4gb card is an sdhc card, i really doubt that would be compatable in the wii, that is brand new technology.


----------



## jhoff80 (Nov 16, 2006)

A-Data makes non- SDHC 4.0 GB SD cards as do a few other brands.  It depends on whether the Wii supports FAT32.


----------



## blackeromegalon (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> It was confirmed. You can use any pc storage device to keep files and such but they are only usable on Wii. Similar to iPod files.



Yes, that's what I was talking about.
If you have an external HDD that connects via USB or any portable hard drive, you should be able to use it for games save and other things the Wii might save externally, not to mention other things of interest


----------



## Outrager (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> Oh yeah, now that's practical. Buy a $130 SD card so you can play a copy of a $50 game. LOL


Um... you can always store the game on your PC and go download another one. After 3 games it'll be more than worth it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mean, you don't put games on an SD/CF card for your NDS and then keep it on there and never change it.


----------



## Hitto (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm kind of sad not to see someone whining : "I CANT GET TEH ROM TO LOAD ON MY SC GUYZ THIS SUCKS N TEH PPL WHO RIPPED THIS SUCK AS WELL !!!!!!ELEVENTY-ONE!!!"

Still, Good job. I wonder if this won't get nuked once the scene actually gets to test it on actual hardware, though. Is it a straight-up, raw rip?


----------



## blackeromegalon (Nov 16, 2006)

What I'm wondering is if Nintendo will brick your Wii.


----------



## rssurvivor (Nov 16, 2006)

Can anyone provide a proper nfo file?


----------



## Mucuna (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> I'm kind of sad not to see someone whining : "I CANT GET TEH ROM TO LOAD ON MY SC GUYZ THIS SUCKS N TEH PPL WHO RIPPED THIS SUCK AS WELL !!!!!!ELEVENTY-ONE!!!"



Could be even stranger:

"Works in my M3 MiniSD: 4x, Trim, Force R/W, Software reset. No slowdowns"


----------



## OSW (Nov 16, 2006)

Heard at maxconsole that these are fakes.


----------



## Biduleman (Nov 16, 2006)

Why are you waiting for a Wii modchip? There's already one out... Don't believe it? http://www.wii-modchips.com/ ...  LOL


----------



## rssurvivor (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> Heard at maxconsole that these are fakes.



Yes they probarly are, I have just had a talk with a friend who has access to several topsites, and the releases do not originate from there as far as he could find out. They did however also release a WiiCLONE.tools.READNFO.rar , I hope to be able to get that one today or tommorow.


----------



## safariman72 (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Biduleman @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> Why are you waiting for a Wii modchip? There's already one out... Don't believe it? http://www.wii-modchips.com/ ...Â LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Urm, I'm sure this is still November Unless the website owner is called The Doctor.


----------



## Mucuna (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(safariman72 @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Biduleman @ Nov 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you waiting for a Wii modchip? There's already one out... Don't believe it? http://www.wii-modchips.com/ ...Â LOL
> ...




Doctor Emmet L. Brown?

He is in the mod chip business now? Using DeLorean?

...

Neat!


----------



## Harsky (Nov 16, 2006)

88MPH baby.... I've been reading http://www.wii-modchips.com/ for shits and giggles and it looks like he just deleted the parts where it says Gamecube with Nintendo Wii. Maybe I'm being too hopeful but I hope there's a chance I can use my existing Viper Extreme modchip from my GC and install it on the Wii... but that's just a pipe dream.


----------



## The Teej (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(safariman72 @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Biduleman @ Nov 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you waiting for a Wii modchip? There's already one out... Don't believe it? http://www.wii-modchips.com/ ...Â LOL
> ...



Or Capt. Jack Harkland.


----------



## Rocco Savadgie (Nov 16, 2006)

Can someone post the NFO file to the "WiiCLONE Tools" release?

Thanks & regards.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> Hmm.. i have a question. This may sound noob, but why would modchips be required if:
> A) You're using the same media that it's supposed to work with
> B) You're using the same file system it's supposed to work with
> C) You're using a copy of a game that get's past Wii's protection.
> ...



A)I will use DVDs here but the technique equally applies to most other media, on DVDs there is a bit of lead in that a normal burner can not burn (by design usually). This contains such wonders as the CSS encryption keys and other nice things. Some more determined people can modify drives to burn these sections (there were some doing the rounds pre-DeCSS) but this is fairly rare. Occasionally certain dyes and other unusual authentication mechanisms are used.

B)See A), there could be some sort of protection based on corrupt sectors I guess (several "DVD" discs use similar "protection" of late and the Amiga used it too), .

C)I do not quite follow but disc swap techniques are usually the first way (PS1, console region adaptors, the passme(2) for the DS and loads more), also A)'s answer chimes in again.

2)Wii rom to work on GC? I assume this is a typo and was supposed to be GC isos on a Wii. I do not know if anyone has suceeded in running GC isos on a Wii and depending on features/hardware emulated (versus GC hardware actually in the Wii) it may be more difficult too pull it off.

Oh and good to see people starting early on Wii hacking.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 16, 2006)

I think he was refering to that person that said this ISO was working on his GCN earlier in this topic. He was probably lying, though...


----------



## Dragonlord (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow, I'm astonished how much dust those "fake" releases stirred up. You can't be believing really that those are anything near "real". What goes though for the mod-chip I guess we really can see one quickly after the launch.


----------



## happymanj05 (Nov 16, 2006)

How do you like... get this?


----------



## kudaku (Nov 16, 2006)

anybody else get this working using supercard SD

i took off trim rom and it works like a charm, the graphics are amazing


----------



## happymanj05 (Nov 16, 2006)

I have no idea about anything on this site. I just clicked a link from wiili.org. How do you dl?


----------



## sixb0nes (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(happymanj05 @ Nov 17 2006 said:


> I have no idea about anything on this site. I just clicked a link from wiili.org. How do you dl?


----------



## happymanj05 (Nov 16, 2006)

c'mon.... help a brother out?


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 16, 2006)

NO! I cannot help you get The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess.. You have to save up your own money! I know I did!


----------



## happymanj05 (Nov 16, 2006)

why not? that's not fair... can someone else help please? pleeeeease???


----------



## Freezard (Nov 16, 2006)

Anyone knows how to get past the 4th boss? He keeps grabbing my boomerang like it went in slo-motion and throws it back. Thanks.


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow...  if anyone gets their cube mod chip working on the wii, or finds a REAL wii mod chip, I would like to know.
I may buy one to play the crap games like happy feet that I normally wouldn't.


----------



## happymanj05 (Nov 17, 2006)

QUOTE(happymanj05 @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> why not? that's not fair... can someone else help please? pleeeeease???



how are you playing it? i'm so confusinated by you people...


----------



## Dragonlord (Nov 17, 2006)

Come on please stop hyping n00bs into believing this is playable yet. For all those who did not grasp this yet:

*Those are currently UNUSABLE files as there is NO way to play this at the time beeing*

So please stop this "where can I get it" or "gnc" crapiness there.


----------



## oddigy (Nov 17, 2006)

The nice dudes at GameStop gave me my copies of Red Steel and Trauma Center yesterday (we'd preordered, paid in full) ... I sure would like to rip Trauma Center for everyone, but I'm finding neither hide nor hair of this mysterious WiiClone thing.  Time to go scouring IRC, I suppose.


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 17, 2006)

Not my place to say this but the fact that people are *stupid* enough to ask for Wii ISOs when they can't even do a thing with them kinda is just sad.



			
				QUOTE(Forum Rules at [url="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=boardrules") said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=boardrules[/url] ,Jul 17 2005]*"Warez" & ROMs*
> 
> "Warez" is an internet term used to describe software, film, music, games and data piracy.
> *GBAtemp provides news and information on ROMs and general scene news ONLY.*Â Â
> ...


----------



## happymanj05 (Nov 17, 2006)

This isn't a rom site?!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 17, 2006)

QUOTE(safariman72 @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Biduleman @ Nov 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you waiting for a Wii modchip? There's already one out... Don't believe it? http://www.wii-modchips.com/ ...Â LOL
> ...


I now want to be the Doctor even more now!

Ok...geekisadness.


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 17, 2006)

QUOTE(happymanj05 @ Nov 17 2006 said:


> This isn't a rom site?!!!Â



No


----------



## Dragonlord (Nov 18, 2006)

QUOTE(happymanj05 @ Nov 17 2006 said:


> This isn't a rom site?!!!Â


Son to father ( not his true father )...

"What?! How could you lied to me over all these years!!"


----------



## kingeightsix (Nov 18, 2006)

i don't think they released this just so you guys could play pirated games... it's a race between the groups... they're the first to release it, i guess.


----------



## Costello (Nov 18, 2006)

Seeing people ask for roms is sad especially when they have *to agree and check boxes* before they register!


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 18, 2006)

I bet if you place a "Yes, I will pay you 1000$ through PayPal as a donation." or something box there most of these persons would click it as well.


----------



## Hitto (Nov 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 18 2006 said:


> Seeing people ask for roms is sad especially when they have *to agree and check boxes* before they register!



Can you try the tried and true "Instaban" method? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seems that there's been a flood of these guys, what with FF3 and the Wii roms leaks... Mostly garbage and unnecessary server load...


----------



## siriochan (Nov 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Mucuna @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Hitto @ Nov 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kind of sad not to see someone whining : "I CANT GET TEH ROM TO LOAD ON MY SC GUYZ THIS SUCKS N TEH PPL WHO RIPPED THIS SUCK AS WELL !!!!!!ELEVENTY-ONE!!!"
> ...








  ROTFL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, the Wii isn't out yet, and some people think to use ISOs of Zelda already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'mon, IT'S ZELDA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BUYI IT AND SHUT UP!


----------



## Fat D (Nov 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Biduleman @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> Why are you waiting for a Wii modchip? There's already one out... Don't believe it? http://www.wii-modchips.com/ ...Â LOL


Lol... .DOL-files, replace top casing...
They should at least have read the text they Wiiified...


----------



## Ben_j (Nov 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Biduleman @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> Why are you waiting for a Wii modchip? There's already one out... Don't believe it? http://www.wii-modchips.com/ ...  LOL



Is this real ? Viper chips work on Wii ?


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Freezard @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> Anyone knows how to get past the 4th boss? He keeps grabbing my boomerang like it went in slo-motion and throws it back.



Thanks for using spoiler tags there asshole.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: I mean umm... Please use the spoiler tags. see quote for example.


----------



## joe_90 (Nov 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Fat D @ Nov 19 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Biduleman @ Nov 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you waiting for a Wii modchip? There's already one out... Don't believe it? http://www.wii-modchips.com/ ...  LOL
> ...



have an educated guess..


----------



## hygiene518 (Aug 19, 2007)

idk if any one has mentioned his yet but the wii has usb port it could be possible to use a jump drive or something like that to play the copied games


----------



## yus786 (Aug 20, 2007)

QUOTE(hygiene518 @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> idk if any one has mentioned his yet but the wii has usb port it could be possible to use a jump drive or something like that to play the copied games



LOL


----------



## j5c077 (Aug 20, 2007)

QUOTE(hygiene518 @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> idk if any one has mentioned his yet but the wii has usb port it could be possible to use a jump drive or something like that to play the copied games


effing brilliant


----------



## Hooya (Aug 20, 2007)

The dead have risen!!!!!

Somebody (hygiene518) needs to get out more.


----------



## JPH (Aug 20, 2007)

This has been dead for like 8 months.  



That is all.


----------

